# red house



## vonnagy (Apr 21, 2004)

This is prolly the only autumn we get in auckland:


----------



## Lungfarmer (Apr 21, 2004)

Holy moly those are the most beautiful vines I'se seen... and around an equally beautiful door. What kinds of vines/plants ARE those? I would love to have those all over a house.

Heh heh, ok, now on to the pictures! I love them but would like them better if they were both rotated a little counter clockwise, to straighten them up a bit. I like the centered composition of the 2nd one, but would like to see a little bit cropped off of the top and right side in the 1st one. But they are regardless lovey images and these are just what I would do with them, hee hee.

Nice work and I am drooling over the colors!


----------



## Harpper (Apr 21, 2004)

The vines really give your pictures a lot of depth especially around the edges of the window and doorway. If I were to choose, I would pick the second. There's just a lot more going on in the second picture and I get a sense of how engulfed this house is. I think the first one might look better if you cropped more of the top and bottom, but that could just be me. Good work though, Mark.


----------



## craig (Apr 21, 2004)

The huge specular highlight in the first frame is distracting to my eye. Other than that this one seems a little more personal than the second shot.


----------



## Lula (Apr 21, 2004)

8) Beautiful ... love the colours so cool
Love both pictures.....the lamp in the 2nd photo with all the leaves around him looks very pretty...i love lamps
 8)


----------



## altyfc (Apr 21, 2004)

Wonderful colors! Has this been modified in Photoshop at all?

Aaron


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2004)

I actually think I'd like the second one best if it were cropped just above the lamp.   I know those top windows are beautiful, but to me they pull away too much attention from the door.   

Lovely shots, indeed!!!  New job bought ya this place, eh?       I'll be there in time for dinner.


----------



## anua (Apr 21, 2004)

i just love the second one  
nothing to change -
(ups...nop...i would change the front door for more 'stylish' if i was the owner of the house -)this is too new - :crazy: 
#1 - i would crop it a bit from the left side ...and that's it.
pity there's no more those amazing, red plants around the window!

love your colours, mark!


----------



## Harpper (Apr 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I'll be there in time for dinner.


Isn't Mark the lucky one.  So Mark did you plan these photos or did you just happen to come across this house?


----------



## mrsid99 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great stuff Mark, I really like the second one.


----------



## photojunky (Apr 21, 2004)

Great shot! Its a toss up for me, #1 or #2?


----------



## Tammy (Apr 21, 2004)

gorgeous!....


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 22, 2004)

oi, thanks for your comments, i nearly didn't post these at all, glad you like them.



> The huge specular highlight in the first frame is distracting to my eye. Other than that this one seems a little more personal than the second shot.



yeah, i see that now, it makes hard to the the white frame of the glass.



> Isn't Mark the lucky one.  So Mark did you plan these photos or did you just happen to come across this house?



just happend to come across it  It is downtown auckland just on an obscure side street.



> Wonderful colors! Has this been modified in Photoshop at all?



I did saturate the colours in PS and tune the contrast. Haveto admit, the shots looked a bit drab before saturation, thats the reason I nearly didn't post these



> New job bought ya this place, eh?


----------

